# Surviving the cold



## cyclebum (14 Nov 2007)

I know there have been a few threads on this subject so forgive me for going over old ground. I went out the other day in the beautiful sunshine , but it was so so cold.I worry about making excuses not to go out over the coming months so I really need to get kitted out, but on a budget!
I firstly had to wear leather gloves under my fingerless, it was OK but not ideal. Recent postings about gloves had some people recomending what seem to be thick gloves. I have fleece walking gloves but they are too thick to manouver the gears.
I bought some thermal leggins which were quite pricy but my quads still seemed to be tightning with the cold. 
On top I do have a cycling fleece with short sleeve jersey under but I only wore my shower jacket, I do have a warmer rain jacket which probably would have been better. To be honest I expected that once I got going I would warm up and be fine. This took longer than usual (to be expected) but it was short lived and soon the cold was seizing up my muscles and seemed to be sapping my energy. Is this normal or is it down to fittness as I really struggled? I only ended up doing 20 miles as I had to head home I was so cold.
Any advice on surviving the cold please!!!


----------



## alecstilleyedye (14 Nov 2007)

the short answer is that it's horses for courses. i can get away with aldi's winter gloves whereas a pal has to wear the sort of mitt one might see on the end of the arm of a skier. conversely, i need overshoes to keep my feet warm but he doesn't.

your best bet is to work out what bits get cold, and see what advice other people on here can give you on the stuff available to keep you warm.


----------



## Arch (14 Nov 2007)

I can't help much, as I'm the sort to wimp out of long rides in the cold.

You might find that thick cycling gloves are not like fleece gloves - they often have grippy bits on the palms to help with gear shifting (what sort of shifters do you have?) And they will probably be more windproof - as your hands are at the front of the bike, they get windchilled just from you moving along. I find fleece gloves OK down to a certain temp, but then I need the windproof winter ones. Try to keep ypur hands moving about as well, if you find you're doing a stretch with no braking or gearshifting, wiggle your fingers to keep the circulation going. Same goes for toes.

To go out for a ride in the sort of cold snap we've had recently (assuming you could promise a big enough mug of tea and pub lunch at the end of it to get me out), I expect I'd wear my padded shorts with Bikesters over them (the shorts for the padding, the bikesters for warmth, so I get a double layer on my thighs), a t-shirt or cycling top, a fleece jumper (probably not even a cycle specific one, just a thinish one I have), and my waterproof (which is on the thicker side). I might be tempted to wear a thin longsleeved top under the t-shirt as well, but I'd want to be able to take a layer off when I warmed up, hence the fleece jumper. Oh, in fact that's pretty much what Mr Paul has just said...


----------



## Cycling Naturalist (14 Nov 2007)

Having cycled into work with a hard frost on the ground on Monday, I can tell you that the answer is layers and zips. Unzip when you start to sweat and zip up when it feels cold. Headbands are ideal for keeping your forehead and ears warm.


----------



## Blonde (14 Nov 2007)

Just to agree with above really - depends on how long you are going to be out, at what intensity you are riding and how much discomfort you are willing to put up with. I need full-on winter cycling specific tights, jackets, gloves and socks but that;s cos I'll still be cycling 70+ miles most weekends and you really need to wrap up if you're out for more than a couple of hours. I would recommend some kind of wind proofing on your top, jacket or gilet, windproof gloves and some windproofing on the fronts of tights/trousers. Wind proofs really make a big difference, more so than thickness of material. If cold air is not blowing though your clothes you will be a lot warmer for wearing this windproof but relatively low bulk/light weight clothing. I would also recommend warm and if possible wind proof covering for extremities - so hands (gloves) and feet (overshoes or toe covers) and also a hat or headband for your head.


----------



## Tynan (14 Nov 2007)

cycled home from WC1 to E4 at 8pm in a long sleeve top and longs, any colder would have been too cold granted but I was ok

it is going to get colder, worry about that

point being that I suspect a good quality top is important, the Izumi long sleeve I paid £40 is very impressive, light as you want but really seem to handle wind proof but breathing as well

those Decathalon prices are well cheap though


----------



## cyclebum (14 Nov 2007)

Thanks for these responses, alot to think about as I suspected

Mr Paul, tried to pedal faster but find I just couldn't keep up the pace and found I was getting tired quicker than usual. I haven't cycled as much as I would have liked in the last few weeks but I don't think my fitness has dropped that much, my legs just started to feel tight and very heavy though I've been fine in the gym!. Will look to see if there is a Decathlon nearby though.

Arch, I had my new padded leggins that are supposed to be thermal espacially the thighs, but it was at the latter end of the ride I was feeling the cold there. I was told I wouldn't need thermals under them but maybe I do. As for the padding, they seem really thick yet on the 2 occasions I have worn them now I get bum ache (or cyclebum!) by about 12-15 miles which I find odd, even my old shorts don't do that. Like the idea of the pub lunch though!

Patrick, having already suffered from brain freeze once I had luckily resorted to a bandana which after a short distance pulled down over the top of my ears so that was about the only bit that wasn't suffering too much, relatively speaking.

Blonde, distances are what I am trying to build up in preparation for India in Feb. My longest to date is around 45 miles and I need to get that up further and get more long runs in, which is what I planned monday but had to cut it short. This is why I am asking for help, otherwise I would probably just make the most of any fairweather and await the spring with bated breathe.

I suppose with my waterproof jacket and maybe a longer sleeve shirt I can cope with the top, so it comes down to my fingers which I will look at some new gloves. So it's waist down I suppose, especially thighs and feet.


----------



## frog (14 Nov 2007)

Brain freeze! Get a Buff. They can double up as a close fitting scarf as well if it really gets cold.

Base layer is a must, especially with a waterproof jacket. You need to get the moisture away from your skin to keep you warm. I break my own rules by wearing a shortsleeved cycling jersey under mine because it keeps my chest warmer. I've got some Specialized Sub Zero gloves which are actually two gloves in one. They are into their third winter so are hardwearing. Despite the thickness they're still flexible. Some Japanese company brought out a 'lobster glove' a year or so ago and that might be a better idea for people with small hands because they don't have as much cloth as normal gloves so you get more flex with them.

I tend to think of my legs as radiators because they're always a bit chilly. This is my way of not overheating. If I put too many layers on them then it feels odd behind the knees and the inner thigh chafes. Padded shorts and bikesters are as much as I wear even in the worst weather. Overshoes are a must. I shelled out £40 for some Gore ones and they are great. I wouldn't walk in them because of the cloth getting destroyed by the ground but for cycling they are great. Silk socks from Patra are a good buy as well. I wear them under normal socks with the overshoes and they make a good insulating layer. Feet don't sweat and so stay warm.

From a cost point of view I've learned my lesson of buying cheap and regretting it later. I buy one bit of kit at a time and do as much research as I can before opening the wallet.


----------



## levad (14 Nov 2007)

I bought some new gloves last night, Altura Thermastretch (in bright yellow!). My hands were toasty warm this morning at 6:00. They are wind proof with a thinnish fleece inner, I think the wind not getting through was what made the difference.

I wear a Helly Hanson long sleeve base layer top and longjohn type things (Helly Hanson have an outlet at the discount village near us). Cycling shorts over the longjohns, normal socks and an Altura all weather jacket. I have recently added a thinsulate balaclava to keep the old bald patch warm.


----------



## Bigtallfatbloke (14 Nov 2007)

I just got in from my dailey loop of 25 miles. The sun was shining but it was bloody cold with a north easterly wind. This is what I wore:

Running shorts (no pad)
Dhb Base layer (long sleeved)
x3 pairs wooly socks
Nike wicking T shirt (short sleeved)
Merino wool jerset (long sleeved)
Specialized arm warmers
Aldi cycle gloves
Endura night vision (black) water proof jacket
Gore full windstopper bib tights
DHB waterproof over trousers
Nike neoprene overshoes
Nikewalkable roadshoes 
Bayern Munchen wooly hat
Giro helmet
Cycle shades
Hi vis vest

...all that and I was still cold out of the sun.


----------



## Tynan (14 Nov 2007)

dear god that's a lot of clothes, I'm surprised you could move

and still cold?

not looking good for the proper winter is it, I think you're cosseted your body to the point that it doesn't know how to keep itself warm


----------



## John the Monkey (14 Nov 2007)

Does seem like a lot to me too BTFB - the most I've worn so far this year (on Monday, when we got a groundfrost for the first time this year) is dhb bib 3/4s, L/S cheap brand base layer (thanks TK Maxx) Gill Urban s/s jersey, windproof top, aldi winter cycling socks, and altura glove liners under my mitts.

I guess everyone has a different level of comfort/heat output though. As I've mentioned before, I get very hot on my commute, and sweat a lot, so I try not to overdo it with the layers.

To the OP - Patrick's advice about having stuff you can zip up/down to regulate temperature is excellent. At least that way if you find you have overdressed, you can alter the degree of cold protection you have a bit.


----------



## fossyant (14 Nov 2007)

Cyclebum,

You have a Decathlon in Stockport - see you are 'Cheshire' based.

For commuting I use:-

*Top*
DeFeet l/s baselayer
Decathlon Thermal/windproof top

*Bottom*
Shorts
Trackie Bottoms (Commute) or Thermal or Windproof Bib Tights (Training)
Socks - standard
Overshoes

*Other*
Gloves - either thin"ish" pair or Altura Night Vision for cold days
Windproof Skull Cap - for under the well vented skid lid

That's it....


----------



## Tynan (14 Nov 2007)

I've tried one day with a light showerproof over the long sleeved and got too hot quickly, still on longs and LS top

granted it's only London


----------



## cyclebum (14 Nov 2007)

Hi Frog, The buff has been mentioned on a previous thread I had on the subject. I went to get one but they only had the winter thermal ones which look too thick to go under my helmet. As I want a summer one anyway to protect my neck in India I am aiming for that but will probably have to get one on line now, just haven't got round to doing it yet. The cotton bandana seemed to be fine for the time being though.


----------



## Cycling Naturalist (14 Nov 2007)

cyclebum said:


> Hi Frog, The buff has been mentioned on a previous thread I had on the subject. I went to get one but they only had the winter thermal ones which look too thick to go under my helmet.



It's surprising what you can get under the helmet as long as you slacken off the strap a bit.


----------



## Arch (14 Nov 2007)

Patrick Stevens said:


> It's surprising what you can get under the helmet as long as you slacken off the strap a bit.



My favourite, seen last week, was a padded anorak hood. The helmet was perched on top like a little comedy hat...


----------



## cyclebum (14 Nov 2007)

2 buffs now on order, a nice fire blue original (should match my hemet nicely) and a UV long way down one- this is a charity Unicef one though I'm not too sure about the yucky green colour.

Think I'll try and get to Stockport now.


----------



## rich p (14 Nov 2007)

I find that if you overdress you inevitably sweat and get cold through windchill. If you wear less the sweat evaporates - IMHO wicking-ness is over-rated during hard excercise. I recommend wearing slightly less rather than too much.


----------



## Cycling Naturalist (14 Nov 2007)

rich p said:


> I find that if you overdress you inevitably sweat and get cold through windchill. If you wear less the sweat evaporates - IMHO wicking-ness is over-rated during hard excercise. I recommend wearing slightly less rather than too much.



Fair comment - the Horseshoe Pass in winter involves sweating on the ascent and windchill on the descent. However, I'm a fan of simply unzipping at the front once I start to sweat.


----------



## domtyler (14 Nov 2007)

Patrick Stevens said:


> It's surprising what you can get under the helmet as long as you slacken off the strap a bit.



Ooooooh MATRON!


----------



## Christopher (14 Nov 2007)

are you eating enough before going out, cyclebum? Something hot and nourishing, like porridge? Personally I usually have a fatty fry-up before a long ride, but am good at burning the fat off.
Stopping off at a caff during a cold ride is good too, if you can manage it. For example, the Wizard above Alderly Edge is a particulary good caff....


----------



## bonj2 (14 Nov 2007)

Fwiw, I wear bib longs, and a thin polyester t-shirt and a thick fleecy jumper. And big thick thinsulate gloves, and from now on, thermal baselayer socks and skiing socks. I also sometimes wear a fleece round my brain.


----------



## cyclebum (14 Nov 2007)

well I managed to find Decathlon Stockport (eventually!!) but I now have a new long sleeved jersey and 3/4 leggins along with some gloves and thermal socks. along with the other bits and peices that tempted me that was £78! (I've told hubby i've bought just not how much yet)
The trouble was although a really good selection for you guys, it was very limited for us ladies. Got a couple of great knickers that Bridget Jones would be proud of though 
All I need now is the chance to try it all out. Thanks for all the advice here, I'll moniter my progress and see what I need to add.


----------



## cyclebum (14 Nov 2007)

Forgot to tell you, as I was heading out to Stockport late this afternoon, I overtook a roadie (I was in the car unfortunatley te he ) and he was wearing a shower jacket with something under I presume, and shorts  he also had no helmet though he had the sense to wear gloves. I checked the temp on the car and it was 5 deg, not quite as cold as monday but not far off, am I just a pathetic girlie wimp after all???


----------



## laurence (14 Nov 2007)

look at the stuff on www.groundeffect.co.nz they do some nice fleece tops and stuff and their prices are pretty good. the longest wait i've had for delivery is 8 days, which is not bad for the other side of the world.


----------



## longers (14 Nov 2007)

And once you get all nice and wrapped up warm, a good way of cooling down as oppposed to unzipping the front zips is to roll up your sleeves. You lose heat very quickly from your forearms. I tried this recently and it's been great for when you have to head up a hill or are too warm generally. It's loses more heat quicker as you can have bare skin exposed easier than stopping to take your vest off.

I can't remember where I read this advice (possibly BR) but it's a good one.


----------



## cyclebum (14 Nov 2007)

I was going to say its not the cooling down thats the problem, but if i added its the getting warm in the first place, well I'd hate you to get the wrong impression


----------



## longers (14 Nov 2007)

cyclebum said:


> well I'd hate you to get the wrong impression



None taken, You'll be thinking of me though when you're hot and bothered.


----------



## cyclebum (14 Nov 2007)

oh you are awfull ....


----------



## Arch (15 Nov 2007)

Patrick Stevens said:


> However, I'm a fan of simply unzipping at the front once I start to sweat.



I say!


----------



## Arch (15 Nov 2007)

Patrick Stevens said:


> However, I'm a fan of simply unzipping at the front once I start to sweat.



I say!


----------



## John Ponting (15 Nov 2007)

Patrick Stevens said:


> I'm a fan of simply unzipping at the front once I start to sweat.




preceeded by a cry of "fire down below" I trust.


----------



## John Ponting (15 Nov 2007)

Patrick Stevens said:


> I'm a fan of simply unzipping at the front once I start to sweat.




preceeded by a cry of "fire down below" I trust.


----------



## fossyant (15 Nov 2007)

That's it now - prepare to part with lots of cash now you have discovered Decathlon - for me it's a handy supplement to internet ordering as it's only 3 miles from my house, and open late. The clothing is good quality and has a two year guarantee - no quibble. Thermal socks - they've got them now....hmmm see another expensive trip coming on. I'd recommend the membership card as you get vouchers every so often, and no need for a receipt as it's all available on-line - the down side is you can see how much you have spent......

The clothing range is limited, but there is enough for basics, especially shorts, underlayers etc.


----------



## fossyant (15 Nov 2007)

That's it now - prepare to part with lots of cash now you have discovered Decathlon - for me it's a handy supplement to internet ordering as it's only 3 miles from my house, and open late. The clothing is good quality and has a two year guarantee - no quibble. Thermal socks - they've got them now....hmmm see another expensive trip coming on. I'd recommend the membership card as you get vouchers every so often, and no need for a receipt as it's all available on-line - the down side is you can see how much you have spent......

The clothing range is limited, but there is enough for basics, especially shorts, underlayers etc.


----------



## Bigtallfatbloke (15 Nov 2007)

ok...kind of related question:

Sensitive teeth and the cold..especially the ice cold water in the bottle and the icy wind....any idea on how to stop the pain?...I thought about a gum shield and filling the bottles up with boiling water to start the ride with so they cool down gradually....I dunno...


----------



## Bigtallfatbloke (15 Nov 2007)

ok...kind of related question:

Sensitive teeth and the cold..especially the ice cold water in the bottle and the icy wind....any idea on how to stop the pain?...I thought about a gum shield and filling the bottles up with boiling water to start the ride with so they cool down gradually....I dunno...


----------



## Blonde (15 Nov 2007)

Of course if you are strapped for cash (or just like wearing them) you can always resort to the old trick of wearing a pair of womens tights (preferably the opaque, thicker sort) under your normal trousers... they do work. Unless you are six foot four or something, when you'll definitely have a problem getting tights long enough!


----------



## Blonde (15 Nov 2007)

Of course if you are strapped for cash (or just like wearing them) you can always resort to the old trick of wearing a pair of womens tights (preferably the opaque, thicker sort) under your normal trousers... they do work. Unless you are six foot four or something, when you'll definitely have a problem getting tights long enough!


----------



## Cycling Naturalist (15 Nov 2007)

Blonde said:


> Of course if you are strapped for cash (or just like wearing them) you can always resort to the old trick of wearing a pair of womens tights (preferably the opaque, thicker sort) under your normal trousers... they do work. Unless you are six foot four or something, when you'll definitely have a problem getting tights long enough!



So, if someone was about 5' 10", what size of tights should he ask for?


----------



## Cycling Naturalist (15 Nov 2007)

Blonde said:


> Of course if you are strapped for cash (or just like wearing them) you can always resort to the old trick of wearing a pair of womens tights (preferably the opaque, thicker sort) under your normal trousers... they do work. Unless you are six foot four or something, when you'll definitely have a problem getting tights long enough!



So, if someone was about 5' 10", what size of tights should he ask for?


----------



## cyclebum (15 Nov 2007)

you could always try hold ups


----------



## cyclebum (15 Nov 2007)

you could always try hold ups


----------



## cyclebum (15 Nov 2007)

Well I went out today to try the new gear, long sleeve jersey, fleece and water proof jacket, by 2 miles the jacket air flow zips were down, by 5 miles the jacket was off! think I'm going to have to play about a bit with this but at least I have more options now. However the 3/4 leggins under my fleece ones were perfect and the thermal socks plus a thin pair were fine except for the last few miles. My face was bloody cold though!
I think I went about 26 miles but my odo decided to zero itself so I can't be sure.


----------



## cyclebum (15 Nov 2007)

Well I went out today to try the new gear, long sleeve jersey, fleece and water proof jacket, by 2 miles the jacket air flow zips were down, by 5 miles the jacket was off! think I'm going to have to play about a bit with this but at least I have more options now. However the 3/4 leggins under my fleece ones were perfect and the thermal socks plus a thin pair were fine except for the last few miles. My face was bloody cold though!
I think I went about 26 miles but my odo decided to zero itself so I can't be sure.


----------



## John the Monkey (15 Nov 2007)

Bigtallfatbloke said:


> I thought about a gum shield and filling the bottles up with boiling water to start the ride with so they cool down gradually....I dunno...


I'd discount a gum shield straight away - they're a bit of a bugger to breathe through when you're working hard. I managed when I did kickboxing, but we got breaks from the damned things between rounds 

Cyclebum, I'm fairly local to you (Heald Green) and in today's weather I found 3/4 bibs plus thermal long sleeve plus short sleeve jersey was enough - no headwear other than the cycle helmet with glove liners plus mitts for the hands. Started out feeling cold, but was nice and comfy after about five minutes.


----------



## John the Monkey (15 Nov 2007)

Bigtallfatbloke said:


> I thought about a gum shield and filling the bottles up with boiling water to start the ride with so they cool down gradually....I dunno...


I'd discount a gum shield straight away - they're a bit of a bugger to breathe through when you're working hard. I managed when I did kickboxing, but we got breaks from the damned things between rounds 

Cyclebum, I'm fairly local to you (Heald Green) and in today's weather I found 3/4 bibs plus thermal long sleeve plus short sleeve jersey was enough - no headwear other than the cycle helmet with glove liners plus mitts for the hands. Started out feeling cold, but was nice and comfy after about five minutes.


----------



## longers (15 Nov 2007)

It would be easier to regulate temperature on a bike if we lived somewhere with a more predictable weather system. 
Two days are rarely the same and so you find what suits for mild and dry, then next day it's cold and dry, then mild and wet, then cold wet and windy, then mild dry and windy, then cold and dry again but mild wet and windy in the afternoon. .
Layers and somewhere to put/carry them work for me.


----------



## longers (15 Nov 2007)

It would be easier to regulate temperature on a bike if we lived somewhere with a more predictable weather system. 
Two days are rarely the same and so you find what suits for mild and dry, then next day it's cold and dry, then mild and wet, then cold wet and windy, then mild dry and windy, then cold and dry again but mild wet and windy in the afternoon. .
Layers and somewhere to put/carry them work for me.


----------



## Noodley (15 Nov 2007)

Blonde said:


> Unless you are six foot four or something, when you'll definitely have a problem getting tights long enough!



Err, no I don't


----------



## Noodley (15 Nov 2007)

Blonde said:


> Unless you are six foot four or something, when you'll definitely have a problem getting tights long enough!



Err, no I don't


----------



## cyclebum (16 Nov 2007)

Hi John,when I took my daughter to school and the temp was 0.5, so I went home and had breakfast then set of about 10.30 thinking it would still be quite cold but it was obviously not as cold as monday. It was a beautiful day though and I enjoyed my ride on the whole.
This is another story but.. I was trying a new ride which essentially follows a couple of national cycle routes (1 down, then the other to loop back home.) A couple of times the signs disappeared but I just about managed, but then almost 3/4 of the way round the path disappeared due to a bypass being built and no detour!! I was out of my area and not in the most desirable of ones either. Luckily for once in my life I not only had a map but I actually managed to read it. With a short detour I was able to cut across back on to my route down and then retrace my steps back from there. But for a moment I almost had a bit of a panic on.


----------



## cyclebum (16 Nov 2007)

Hi John,when I took my daughter to school and the temp was 0.5, so I went home and had breakfast then set of about 10.30 thinking it would still be quite cold but it was obviously not as cold as monday. It was a beautiful day though and I enjoyed my ride on the whole.
This is another story but.. I was trying a new ride which essentially follows a couple of national cycle routes (1 down, then the other to loop back home.) A couple of times the signs disappeared but I just about managed, but then almost 3/4 of the way round the path disappeared due to a bypass being built and no detour!! I was out of my area and not in the most desirable of ones either. Luckily for once in my life I not only had a map but I actually managed to read it. With a short detour I was able to cut across back on to my route down and then retrace my steps back from there. But for a moment I almost had a bit of a panic on.


----------



## snorri (16 Nov 2007)

I'm just glad I don't live down south with these horrific tales of cold weather.
After a summer of inclement weather I have been able to break personal best mileage records in October and November due to the fine autumn weather.


----------



## snorri (16 Nov 2007)

I'm just glad I don't live down south with these horrific tales of cold weather.
After a summer of inclement weather I have been able to break personal best mileage records in October and November due to the fine autumn weather.


----------



## cyclebum (16 Nov 2007)

Cheshire is not exactly what you would call 'south'


----------



## cyclebum (16 Nov 2007)

Cheshire is not exactly what you would call 'south'


----------



## Arch (16 Nov 2007)

cyclebum said:


> Cheshire is not exactly what you would call 'south'



Ah, according to a recent article in the Independent, about the sitcom "The Likely Lads" James Bolam was the 'only real northerner' in it, Rodney Bewes having been born in Bradford. My friend from Newcastle comfirms that the 'North' starts more or less at the Wear or Tyne...

Compared to Newcastle, Cheshire is virtually equatorial...


----------



## Arch (16 Nov 2007)

cyclebum said:


> Cheshire is not exactly what you would call 'south'



Ah, according to a recent article in the Independent, about the sitcom "The Likely Lads" James Bolam was the 'only real northerner' in it, Rodney Bewes having been born in Bradford. My friend from Newcastle comfirms that the 'North' starts more or less at the Wear or Tyne...

Compared to Newcastle, Cheshire is virtually equatorial...


----------



## cyclebum (16 Nov 2007)

For us here in the middle so to speak, were north of Watford Gap ( by a long way) so thats good enough for me but I would say newcastle was bordering on Arctic (or is it the other one , my geography is worse than my spelling)


----------



## cyclebum (16 Nov 2007)

For us here in the middle so to speak, were north of Watford Gap ( by a long way) so thats good enough for me but I would say newcastle was bordering on Arctic (or is it the other one , my geography is worse than my spelling)


----------



## John the Monkey (16 Nov 2007)

cyclebum said:


> ... A couple of times the signs disappeared but I just about managed, but then almost 3/4 of the way round the path disappeared due to a bypass being built and no detour!!...



The airport loop is a bit like that - I've given up on trying to follow it, and just head down roads that look nice  Well done for finding your way back though!

I rather fancy trying this one at some point;

http://www.bikely.com/maps/bike-path/i-team-17th-March-2007

Although it'll be a big jump in mileage for me.


----------



## John the Monkey (16 Nov 2007)

cyclebum said:


> ... A couple of times the signs disappeared but I just about managed, but then almost 3/4 of the way round the path disappeared due to a bypass being built and no detour!!...



The airport loop is a bit like that - I've given up on trying to follow it, and just head down roads that look nice  Well done for finding your way back though!

I rather fancy trying this one at some point;

http://www.bikely.com/maps/bike-path/i-team-17th-March-2007

Although it'll be a big jump in mileage for me.


----------



## yenrod (16 Nov 2007)

'Bum - when weathers like this I wear a wool jumper and a winter top - you know the thick type with 3 pockets in back.

If it gets any colder then the roady hat goes on under helmet...

Not pleasant at start but you usually warm up - but you know its a REALLY cold day if you dont !


----------



## yenrod (16 Nov 2007)

'Bum - when weathers like this I wear a wool jumper and a winter top - you know the thick type with 3 pockets in back.

If it gets any colder then the roady hat goes on under helmet...

Not pleasant at start but you usually warm up - but you know its a REALLY cold day if you dont !


----------



## Tynan (16 Nov 2007)

frost and even ice when I took the kids in, set off about 9.15, bib longs, long sleeve jersey and a cheap and cheerful showerproof top, and overshoes

fine and tending to the hot, suspect it would have been cold in just jersey, I finished with the showerproof top unzipped, took it fairly easy today mind

it was so cold that I found the tiniest amounts of zip undoing made really differences, a little of the air today made a big big difference

anyway, I'm confident now that that setup will get me through the whole winter


----------



## Tynan (16 Nov 2007)

frost and even ice when I took the kids in, set off about 9.15, bib longs, long sleeve jersey and a cheap and cheerful showerproof top, and overshoes

fine and tending to the hot, suspect it would have been cold in just jersey, I finished with the showerproof top unzipped, took it fairly easy today mind

it was so cold that I found the tiniest amounts of zip undoing made really differences, a little of the air today made a big big difference

anyway, I'm confident now that that setup will get me through the whole winter


----------



## cyclebum (16 Nov 2007)

Great news, the buffs have arrived anfd I only ordered them wednesday afternoon. I have been having a play with them and can't wait to try them out.

John I've looked at your route and that is in my direction. I have done parts of it in other routes at some point. Most of the time I just go out and ride where the mood takes me until I start to get too tired and then head home. Following pre set routes have often proved tricky for me especially when I'm out on my own, but this looks a good one to try. I may be going out Sunday and could give it a go, as long as the weather is cold enough to wear all my new gear that is


----------



## cyclebum (16 Nov 2007)

Great news, the buffs have arrived anfd I only ordered them wednesday afternoon. I have been having a play with them and can't wait to try them out.

John I've looked at your route and that is in my direction. I have done parts of it in other routes at some point. Most of the time I just go out and ride where the mood takes me until I start to get too tired and then head home. Following pre set routes have often proved tricky for me especially when I'm out on my own, but this looks a good one to try. I may be going out Sunday and could give it a go, as long as the weather is cold enough to wear all my new gear that is


----------



## John Ponting (16 Nov 2007)

I hope you have been watching the "how to wear a buff" videos ?

http://planetbuff.com/learn_buff.php

or the sightly gay version

See video demo of Buff 

my favourite is the biker lady

http://www.buffwear.co.uk/pages/technical/ways-to-wear.php


----------



## John Ponting (16 Nov 2007)

I hope you have been watching the "how to wear a buff" videos ?

http://planetbuff.com/learn_buff.php

or the sightly gay version

See video demo of Buff 

my favourite is the biker lady

http://www.buffwear.co.uk/pages/technical/ways-to-wear.php


----------



## Kevin Howton (16 Nov 2007)

My tips for keeping extremities warm; Under-gloves (Decathlon have silk ones about £7), headband or cap mainly for ears, merino wool socks and overshoes. The under-gloves and headband can be taken off and stowed in a pocket if you get too warm.


----------



## Kevin Howton (16 Nov 2007)

My tips for keeping extremities warm; Under-gloves (Decathlon have silk ones about £7), headband or cap mainly for ears, merino wool socks and overshoes. The under-gloves and headband can be taken off and stowed in a pocket if you get too warm.


----------



## Tynan (16 Nov 2007)

watched biker chick, impressed

ordered one after today's fresh conditions

bones and roses

there's quite a choice isn't there


----------



## Tynan (16 Nov 2007)

watched biker chick, impressed

ordered one after today's fresh conditions

bones and roses

there's quite a choice isn't there


----------



## snorri (16 Nov 2007)

cyclebum said:


> Cheshire is not exactly what you would call 'south'


Everywhere south of Aviemore is 'south'.


----------



## snorri (16 Nov 2007)

cyclebum said:


> Cheshire is not exactly what you would call 'south'


Everywhere south of Aviemore is 'south'.


----------



## HJ (16 Nov 2007)

snorri said:


> I'm just glad I don't live down south with these horrific tales of cold weather.
> After a summer of inclement weather I have been able to break personal best mileage records in October and November due to the fine autumn weather.



Having been born in Nairn, I with Snorri on this one.

But if it really gets cold if it really gets cold you could try this web site for advice... Note that where it lists Cold Wet Climates one of them is not an American state


----------



## HJ (16 Nov 2007)

snorri said:


> I'm just glad I don't live down south with these horrific tales of cold weather.
> After a summer of inclement weather I have been able to break personal best mileage records in October and November due to the fine autumn weather.



Having been born in Nairn, I with Snorri on this one.

But if it really gets cold if it really gets cold you could try this web site for advice... Note that where it lists Cold Wet Climates one of them is not an American state


----------



## snorri (16 Nov 2007)

Hairy Jock said:


> one of them is not an American state


 
I think the hypothermia warnings are very relevant. It worries me at times that inexperienced people read on this and similar forums of people cycling in shorts and failing to carry any additional clothing which might be a lifesaver in event of breakdown or unplanned stoppages. You would get away with it in the cities, but it's a different story in the great outdoors.
I'm in serious mood tonight.


----------



## snorri (16 Nov 2007)

Hairy Jock said:


> one of them is not an American state


 
I think the hypothermia warnings are very relevant. It worries me at times that inexperienced people read on this and similar forums of people cycling in shorts and failing to carry any additional clothing which might be a lifesaver in event of breakdown or unplanned stoppages. You would get away with it in the cities, but it's a different story in the great outdoors.
I'm in serious mood tonight.


----------



## johnr (17 Nov 2007)

Check out the bargains section on Wiggle. If you're small they've got an endura merino top at over 50 percent off. I love merino wool, especially useful if it's testicle-freezing oone way to work and sunny and relatively warm the other. They also have winter bikesters for men and women - not rock bottom prices, but still good value.

Tchibo are selling their ski gear this week. I've used their base and mid layers - great value. The rather tasteful hat is brilliant when it's sub-zero: does make you look like a slightly challenged 7-year-old though.


----------



## Dayvo (17 Nov 2007)

Hairy Jock said:


> Note that where it lists Cold Wet Climates *one of them* is not an American state



Isn't it a large county in northern England?


----------



## longers (17 Nov 2007)

snorri said:


> I think the hypothermia warnings are very relevant. It worries me at times that inexperienced people read on this and similar forums of people cycling in shorts and failing to carry any additional clothing which might be a lifesaver in event of breakdown or unplanned stoppages. You would get away with it in the cities, but it's a different story in the great outdoors.



I agree, you may well be ok while moving but when you stop (mechanical or a visit perhaps) you could well get into trouble.


----------



## cyclebum (18 Nov 2007)

Never mind the cold today, what about the wind and rain? The forcast a few days ago was good for today and I planned a ride to try out the saddle I have very kindly been loaned. It will have to wait now, though the rest of the week is looking the same. The cold I am prepred to tackle, but wind and rain? where's the fun it that.


----------



## frog (18 Nov 2007)

I fitted new, shorter handlebars, grips and bar ends on Friday and hadn't the opportunity to test it until this morning. So, it was flippin' parky and I had a really weird bike under my hands. Came home nearly fours later with parts of the frog either with no sensation or far too much, in the form of pain. 

Out of the wind it wasn't all that bad. But, there were a couple of those really bad moments when you turn a corner and all of a sudden it's like you're trying to cycle through treacle.


----------



## cyclebum (18 Nov 2007)

Only a frog would be daft enough to cycle in the rain round these parts today


----------



## HJ (18 Nov 2007)

Look upon the wind as another form of resistance training helping you to improve your strength and stamina. As for the rain, if one have the right clothing it shouldn't be a problem, if you are warm and dry on the inside you can enjoy the contrast with the outside. Think positive, it is character building, the mental strength you will gain from over coming these minor obstacles will help you when the going get really tough...


----------



## cyclebum (18 Nov 2007)

mmmm, think I'll let the cold do it's best to begin with before I consider the wet. Besides just having forked out for warm kit, I don't think I can afford to kit out for full wet weather just yet.
As for character building, I have already I have astonished myself so much already this year and the best is still to come next february. I'm getting too old for too much too soon, my husband keeps telling me I'm at a dangerous age


----------



## Cycling Naturalist (18 Nov 2007)

Hairy Jock said:


> Look upon the wind as another form of resistance training helping you to improve your strength and stamina. As for the rain, if one have the right clothing it shouldn't be a problem, if you are warm and dry on the inside you can enjoy the contrast with the outside. Think positive, it is character building, the mental strength you will gain from over coming these minor obstacles will help you when the going get really tough...



One little publicised fact is that 70% of the SAS are Scottish.


----------



## HJ (18 Nov 2007)

Patrick Stevens said:


> One little publicised fact is that 70% of the SAS are Scottish.



Not sure how to take that one Patrick, as a former member of the senior service I would want to be confused with any one who dressed in green...


----------



## Cycling Naturalist (18 Nov 2007)

Hairy Jock said:


> Not sure how to take that one Patrick, as a former member of the senior service I would want to be confused with any one who dressed in green...



So, now we know that all we've got to do is to threaten to take your iPod off you.


----------



## gwhite (21 Nov 2007)

Patrick Stevens said:


> One little publicised fact is that 70% of the SAS are Scottish.




True, and most are recruited from the Parachute Regiment.


----------



## Bigtallfatbloke (21 Nov 2007)

> the mental strength you will gain from over coming these minor obstacles will help you when the going get really tough



I agree with this. Never surrender!!!!!


----------



## Tynan (22 Nov 2007)

yes

leg strength is well nice too though, as long as they keep going you're fine


----------

